# 4h meat show wethers



## NathanD (Sep 6, 2017)

I am looking for meat show goats to raise for 4h. Our goats have to be born on or after December 1 and by the end of July weigh 60 lbs. I am looking for a place to buy 2 wethers in northern Ohio. And am not trying to break the bank to get them.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Have you checked craigslist?


----------



## NathanD (Sep 6, 2017)

No 4h show goats on Craigslist. Not even dairy goats.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you are on facebook there is a group there called Ohio Livestock and Farm Equipment. I see boer goats on there frequently that are reasonable.


----------



## LibertysBoerGoatRanch (Aug 26, 2016)

Where are you located? I have a doe due in December, and a doe due in February, we are located in Southern CA.

Edit; Sorry I just saw you said Ohio-lol apparently I can't read


----------



## NathanD (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## NathanD (Sep 6, 2017)

LibertysBoerGoatRanch said:


> Where are you located? I have a doe due in December, and a doe due in February, we are located in Southern CA.
> 
> Edit; Sorry I just saw you said Ohio-lol apparently I can't read


Is $2.50 live weight good for a 3 month old boer goat and what would the boer wether weigh at 3 months


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

$2.50 is about market price for a kid. Usually fair kids are a bit more money. At 3 months they can be anywhere from 40-60 pounds.......it really depends on feed and genetics.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you're on Facebook, join boer goats, east coast boer goats, boer goats in Ohio. There are always several on those sites for sale come March and April. Expect to pay about $300 for an average quality wether.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am in northeast indiana is that too far of a drive? I have 9 due in December, 1 due in February, amd possibly 4 due in March. I wean around 10-12 weeks of age. My wethers can be banded but I dont dehorn. I raise boer goats. I will possibly have 2-4 bottle babies that i will sell ay 24 hours old if your interested in those. They will be cheaper priced since they are so young and you dont know how they will turn out. I never leave more then 2 kids on a doe. I have 2 ultrasound with triplets and 2 that were 2+ so we will see what i end up with. If yoir on facebook you can find my farm page. Its CGK Boer goats and thats where i normally list things first.


----------

